# Intermittent Wi Fi



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I think it's doing an update when it does that. I'm not sure. But yes. It does that. 

I've long since turned mine off. Switched my phone over to ATT so i no longer need the car wifi. It still does it. Once in a blue moon.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wi-fi! In the car .. must be nice!


----------

